# Thermostat Or External Temp. Controller



## micblair (9/7/12)

Hi, just purchased a 215L Fisher Paykel chest freezer with a view to convert it to a keezer. As far as I can tell I have a couple of options:

Replace the current thermostat with one from a fridge or aftermarket thermostat (http://negergy.com.au/products/freezer-to-fridge-conversion) 

or;

Install a temperature controller.

From what I could imagine, the digital controller gives you a reasonably accurate read-out of what the temperature is however I'm not so keen on having a cable/probe interrupting the seal on the freezer by using this type of modification.

Just would like to hear peoples opinion or advice, on both options. 

Cheers


----------



## Hippy (9/7/12)

Replacing the thermostat with a fridge one is a good idea as running a freezer as a fridge with the original thermostat will shorten the life of your compressor. The temp contoller will also give you better control. The probe wire is very thin and you will find with the weight of the lid on it there will be negligable leakage.


----------



## Wimmig (9/7/12)

God i love how keen they are to point people to fiddle with mains power devices. The guy below on ebay has been flogging the same piece of kit for years and does pretty well from it.

http://stores.ebay.com.au/Freezer2fridge?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## micblair (9/7/12)

Hippy said:


> Replacing the thermostat with a fridge one is a good idea as running a freezer as a fridge with the original thermostat will shorten the life of your compressor. The temp contoller will also give you better control. The probe wire is very thin and you will find with the weight of the lid on it there will be negligable leakage.



Cheers, so should I do both in other words, or is replacing the thermostat sufficient? 

Also, does the thermostat need to be a specific model, such as a frost free one etc? 

One of the guys from appliances spares recommended a particular model thermostat (883712P) for my H215 freezer, but still advised against doing such a conversion because it probably wouldn't work (which sounds untrue from what I've read).


----------



## Wimmig (9/7/12)

micblair said:


> Cheers, so should I do both in other words, or is replacing the thermostat sufficient?
> 
> Also, does the thermostat need to be a specific model, such as a frost free one etc?
> 
> One of the guys from appliances spares recommended a particular model thermostat (883712P) for my H215 freezer, but still advised against doing such a conversion because it probably wouldn't work (which sounds untrue from what I've read).



I'd just contact the seller directly. They seem to be universal type devices. Of course it'll work, it's basic electronics after all. I guess it'll only work as well as the job the person who installed it did.


----------



## Wolfy (9/7/12)

Digital Temperature controller $15-25 on Ebay, easy enough to setup, should be very accurate and no need to mess with the workings of the freezer and is portable and easy to use on any similar setup.

Set the freezer to maximum cold and let the controller do all the work, easy and work well for a large number of people on these and other forums.

*Edit*: removed ebay links that may not have been suitable ( quick search gave 110V job, sorry )


----------



## micblair (9/7/12)

Wolfy said:


> Digital Temperature controller $15-25 on Ebay, easy enough to setup, should be very accurate and no need to mess with the workings of the freezer and is portable and easy to use on any similar setup.



So whats the consensus - will the compressor life cycle be affected by an external controller or??


----------



## Wolfy (9/7/12)

micblair said:


> So whats the consensus - will the compressor life cycle be affected by an external controller or??


No reason to think that if you get one with a compressor-delay on it, I think mine is set for 3 or 5 mins so that should not hurt the compressor at all.


----------



## micblair (9/7/12)

Wolfy said:


> No reason to think that if you get one with a compressor-delay on it, I think mine is set for 3 or 5 mins so that should not hurt the compressor at all.



Cheers, can you link me up the model your using, or is it the one off ebay, but the 240V variant?

Edit:

just found the instructions for the STC-1000, which answered my own question, re delay time...


----------



## Wolfy (9/7/12)

micblair said:


> Cheers, can you link me up the model your using, or is it the one off ebay, but the 240V variant?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> just found the instructions for the STC-1000, which answered my own question, re delay time...


240V model of the STC-1000 is what I use (and would suggest) as do many others - do a search and you will find a few large threads dedicated to the subject.
I'm not sure if the cheaper (approx $15) Digital Controller has a compressor delay time or not.


----------



## barls (9/7/12)

I like the external controller due to the fact if the fridge or freezer shits it self it's just an unplug and plug into the replacement unit. Also doesn't void warranty on new units


----------



## seemax (9/7/12)

Plus if you build a collar you can mount the digital controller on the face of it... unless you hate the look of it. Adjust temp without opening keezer or fiddling with the thermostat.


----------



## gtsbrewer (10/7/12)

hey micblair, I have just purchased a 360litre frost free upright freezer to do the same. I have purchased a temp controller with heating and cooling modes from aliexpress.com cost 30 bucks free postage. I have placed this in a electrical junction box with the main power going to the box. on the box it has ur usual three pin plug therefore freezer and heating element plugs straight in to the controller box and the controller will switch on which ever is needed. i have not fermented in it yet but works well with out beer in it on my trail run. 
i have put some pics up however im at work so these are the only two pics i have. i will put the other in another post as its too big.

P.S there is a relay in there as well

so far the whole thing have cost me $120


----------



## gtsbrewer (10/7/12)

other pic


----------



## Hippy (10/7/12)

Wimmig said:


> God i love how keen they are to point people to fiddle with mains power devices. The guy below on ebay has been flogging the same piece of kit for years and does pretty well from it.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com.au/Freezer2fridge?_trksid=p4340.l2563



I fitted one of these to my chestie. It comes with detailed instructions and is a hell of a lot easier than wiring a temp controller(which I've also done). I know nothing about fridges and it took me about 10 minutes.
The compressor in a freezer is not designed to cycle over short periods of a few minutes like a fridge and a temp contoller alone will shorten the compressors life cycle.
Go with both


----------



## pcmfisher (10/7/12)

gtsbrewer said:


> hey micblair, I have just purchased a 360litre frost free upright freezer to do the same. I have purchased a temp controller with heating and cooling modes from aliexpress.com cost 30 bucks free postage. I have placed this in a electrical junction box with the main power going to the box. on the box it has ur usual three pin plug therefore freezer and heating element plugs straight in to the controller box and the controller will switch on which ever is needed. i have not fermented in it yet but works well with out beer in it on my trail run.
> i have put some pics up however im at work so these are the only two pics i have. i will put the other in another post as its too big.
> 
> P.S there is a relay in there as well
> ...




Why the relay?


----------



## glenwal (10/7/12)

Hippy said:


> and a temp contoller alone will shorten the compressors life cycle.
> Go with both



Completely false. Whilst it is true that the compressor is not designed for short cycles, using both will not achieve anything, and using one is not better than using the other.

Temp controllers like the STC-1000 have a compressor delay built into them to prevent the compressor from cycling on/off/on/off, and neither of them will force the compressor to run for a minimum time.


----------



## JaseH (10/7/12)

If you also change the allowable temperature variance on the unit to a degree or two and submerse the temp probe in a small sealed container of water, I cant see it would need to cycle the compressor that often. A small amount of water in a chesty isn't going to lose a couple of degrees in temp that quickly.


----------



## micblair (10/7/12)

Frothie said:


> If you also change the allowable temperature variance on the unit to a degree or two and submerse the temp probe in a small sealed container of water, I cant see it would need to cycle the compressor that often. A small amount of water in a chesty isn't going to lose a couple of degrees in temp that quickly.




Cheers guys, noticed Keg King sells a couple of units for those of us who aren't electircal engineers or electricians, where the wiring has been done for you. Loses some of the steam punk appeal, but for $69 bucks, It's not too much for piece of mind.

http://www.kegking.com.au/Temperature%20Co...%20Devices.html


----------



## Wolfy (10/7/12)

micblair said:


> Cheers guys, noticed Keg King sells a couple of units for those of us who aren't electircal engineers or electricians, where the wiring has been done for you. Loses some of the steam punk appeal, but for $69 bucks, It's not too much for piece of mind.
> 
> http://www.kegking.com.au/Temperature%20Co...%20Devices.html


Interestingly that link (the way I read it) implies that the unit is not pre-wired for you, however, I've been in the shop and was sure I saw them all wired up in a box etc.


----------



## BlackRat (10/7/12)

Wolfy said:


> Interestingly that link (the way I read it) implies that the unit is not pre-wired for you, however, I've been in the shop and was sure I saw them all wired up in a box etc.



I have bought one of their units for heating and cooling on my fermenting fridge when i was new and scared of electrical work.

Works well, havent had a problem with it.

Not the cheapest option but you simply plug it in and it works....time is money.

BlackRat


----------



## gtsbrewer (10/7/12)

You can get them from keg king all complete just plug in and go.


----------



## gtsbrewer (10/7/12)

pcmfisher said:


> Why the relay?





Not sure bud the sparky at work wired it for me. I will ask next time I see him


----------



## seemax (10/7/12)

Well I just stumbled across this option, plug n play digital temp controller (heat OR cool) ... but perfect for keezer or ferment fridge... all for $13 shipped !!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Reptile-Digital...=item231dc5b598

They also had an interesting stainless beer tap for $24 - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Home-Brew-Beer-...=item231f3be0ec

Kinda tempted for the novelty value


----------



## Helles (10/7/12)

seemax said:


> Well I just stumbled across this option, plug n play digital temp controller (heat OR cool) ... but perfect for keezer or ferment fridge... all for $13 shipped !!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Reptile-Digital...=item231dc5b598
> 
> ...



Got two of these controllers they work OK but temp reading is wrong on screen 
Need to adjust temp setting to compensate i think i have it set on 1'C fridge is at 5-6'C
I let them know and they sent me 2 more for free


----------



## JaseH (11/7/12)

seemax said:


> Well I just stumbled across this option, plug n play digital temp controller (heat OR cool) ... but perfect for keezer or ferment fridge... all for $13 shipped !!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Reptile-Digital...=item231dc5b598



I'd be wary. These dont look to have a compressor delay or a temperature variance setting?


----------



## micblair (17/7/12)

Wolfy said:


> Interestingly that link (the way I read it) implies that the unit is not pre-wired for you, however, I've been in the shop and was sure I saw them all wired up in a box etc.



Thanks for all the help guys, went a keg king 16 amp comtroller, prone in water. Temp hysterises is at +/- 2C and compressor delay 2 min. Unless anyone else has a better set of parameters I'm reasonably happy so far!


----------



## Wolfy (17/7/12)

micblair said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, went a keg king 16 amp comtroller, prone in water. Temp hysterises is at +/- 2C and compressor delay 2 min. Unless anyone else has a better set of parameters I'm reasonably happy so far!


You're allowing a variation of 4 degC in that setting, I have my temperature differential to the lowest (reasonable setting) I think its 0.5 or 0.3 degC.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (18/7/12)

quick note - i have one of the F&P 215 units that i use as a keg fridge

there is a little plastic ridge that runs around the top, where the seal sits - its like a very short collar in and of itself and you can just drill a hole through the plastic to insert the probe. 5 or 6mm IIRC and then seal up the gap with a lump of blutack. No cord to interfere with your seal, very minimal modification.

I have mine running towers and it fits 4 cornies on the floor and a small gas bottle plus bits and bobs on the compressor hump. With a collar, you'd be able to get 5 or 6 cornies in there.


----------



## pk.sax (18/7/12)

5 cronies with collar Thirsty.

Btw, re that reptile heater. Experience tells me it has a built in delay. Bit more plug and play than the stc but doesn't help me much with building a HLT. Perfect for ferm fridge and freezer.


----------

